# Great dane get together



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey all you great dane owners this Saturday ( 18 October) at 0830am. It is at the dog park on Lloyd Street here in Pensacola. Bring your Dane out and let em run and meet some of the other owners. Great people and great time for the dogs to socialize.


----------

